# Some guidance on a 3 day routine please following starting strength.



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

As a 39 year old natty, my powers of recovery aren't what they were when I was 20 and I found the 3 days a week squatting on SS too much - I was always sore, compromised and never felt fresh or recovered before squatting again.

Imbalances on the shoulders and back are developing and I generally feel ready to try something different.

I want to keep chasing numbers on the Dead lift, squat, bench and shoulder press, but want to include other accessory movements to combat the imbalances on the rear delts etc so would like to include face pulls, pendlay rows, chins, dips, tricep extensions etc.

I understand that once a week is not ideal and greater frequency per body part week is more beneficial, yet I'm struggling to come up with a decent routine that maintains the big compound movements, hits everything twice a week yet allows me to train 3 days a week - I need my rest and recovery as I box twice a week also.

So, how does one train stuff twice a week on a 3 day per week routine... ??

Any pointers?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi mate,

The easiest way to set up your weight training days so you hit the big compound lifts but still have time for rest/recovery and growth, as well as boxing, would be to do either 3 different workouts per week or 2 workouts that are alternated ABA one week followed by BAB the next, which is how Dante set up his DC routine.

If doing 3 workouts then split the big compounds up so 2 are included as the main exercises in each workout, i.e. Workout 1 Squats & Chins are the main exercise, workout 2 Bench & Rows, workout 3 Deads & Dips. You can add the auxiliary work in to any or all of the workouts but to be frank unless you're a compettive BB why bother with isolation work for rear delts? They will get plenty of stimulation from Deads, chins, rows and even dips, and adding 20 pounds on to your weighted chin will add more size on your rear delts than doing BO laterals I assure you.

Obviously doing 3 days a week hits each body part 3 times, if you want to hit each part twice, then just do Squat/Shoulder Press/BO Rows one workout and Deads/Dips/Chins the other.

Best of luck!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Upper/Lower/Upper

Lower/Upper/Lower

Upper/Lower/Upper

Lower/Upper/Lower

you get da point 

or Simply

Monday:

squat bench ohp + assistance

wednesday: deadlift, pause squats, rows, asisstance

friday: squat bench + assistance

quitee easy to put something together.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Jamieson said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> The easiest way to set up your weight training days so you hit the big compound lifts but still have time for rest/recovery and growth, as well as boxing, would be to do either 3 different workouts per week or 2 workouts that are alternated ABA one week followed by BAB the next, which is how Dante set up his DC routine.
> 
> ...


Cheers - I'm doing additional rear delt work to help address an imbalance and shoulder injury I'm having to work round at the moment from all the pressing in SS.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Using the ABA BAB system, as that has worked for my natty recovery ability (except 3 squats a week) how does this modification of SS look?

Workout A

Squats

Bench

Pendlay Rows

Workout B

Shoulder Press

Dead lift

Dips

Chins

Hmm.... 7 exercises doesn't split equally

I need to keep squat and dead lift on different days from an energy perspective

I also need to keep bench and shoulders separate so one doesn't suffer from fatigue having just done the other

With those two conditions, how would you split the rest?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Monday pull

Tuesday off

Wednesday push

Thursday off

Friday legs

Saturday off

Sunday off


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Monday pull
> 
> Tuesday off
> 
> ...


I can't do all my pushing or pulling in one session without fatigue killing my numbers. I couldn't do a meaningful bench or shoulder press after doing one or the other. We're all individuals and I fatigue very quickly using the same muscle group more than once or twice without the second lift suffering, hence I want to keep the lifts split as much as possible which indirectly will allow me to loosely train them more frequently.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Do a quick Google search for Iron Addict's simple power based routine. I can't recommend it highly enough. Well in to my 50's and it brought my strength on a treat.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

If your trying to sort out an imbalance from too much pushing,why are you so concerned about your numbers for bench and ohp mate?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> If your trying to sort out an imbalance from too much pushing,why are you so concerned about your numbers for bench and ohp mate?


It's not too much pushing, it's the wrong type and insufficient qualntity of pulling. I'm chasing numbers on all lifts - DL, bench, press, squat. My pushing numbers aren't great - it's not like I can neglect them.

I think switching from power cleans to Pendlay rows will be a big help.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Do a quick Google search for Iron Addict's simple power based routine. I can't recommend it highly enough. Well in to my 50's and it brought my strength on a treat.


I'll have a look, thanks.


----------

